# Really weird case of bloat in bottle kid



## Demetria (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello everyone,
So technically I've had my Nubian for 3 years and raised goats as a teen in 4-H. I have been fortunate until this year to never have any health issues with my goats. I recently bought a 1 month old Nubian doeling. She is from a tested herd and from a doe that was vaccinated with CDT. 

For some reason this doeling is bloating on both sides after her bottles. I have tried baking soda, pepto, taking her off milk and feeding electrolytes, rubbing her stomach, putting her legs up to try to get gas out, cd anti-toxin, enemas, making her take breaks when bottle feeding her, and decreasing her bottle size trying to work up to a proper feeding amount (she is only at 3oz every 4 hrs right now as we are trying to increase after taking her off milk). She is on goat milk. Even with such a small amount she bloats after bottles, hours later she is back to normal. She has normal body functions and is active. I am stumped, my fellow breeders in my area are stumped. I am really hoping someone has some advice. I am planning on taking her to the vet, as her sister died from bloat at the breeders.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Interesting. Have you tried goat milk from more than one goat? My first thought is that its the milk itself. Does she have access to anything other than the bottles? Could it be coincidence that its surrounding the bottle time or is the bottle pushing her stomach function over the edge because of other things she's eating?


----------



## Demetria (Apr 1, 2018)

I have tried milk from more than one goat, same result. She has access to some grass and hay. I have seen her nibbling here and there but this bloating was happening before she had access to hay and grass. It's very perplexing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if she has something internally wrong or something not working right with her rumen. Especially since her sibling died from the same thing. Sounds like something went wrong in utero. I hope the vet can help you.


----------



## Demetria (Apr 1, 2018)

That's what I am thinking as well. We are calling vet this a.m since nothing has cured it so far


ksalvagno said:


> I wonder if she has something internally wrong or something not working right with her rumen. Especially since her sibling died from the same thing. Sounds like something went wrong in utero. I hope the vet can help you.


----------



## CrossTheCreekFarm (Apr 29, 2018)

Demetria said:


> Hello everyone,
> So technically I've had my Nubian for 3 years and raised goats as a teen in 4-H. I have been fortunate until this year to never have any health issues with my goats. I recently bought a 1 month old Nubian doeling. She is from a tested herd and from a doe that was vaccinated with CDT.
> 
> For some reason this doeling is bloating on both sides after her bottles. I have tried baking soda, pepto, taking her off milk and feeding electrolytes, rubbing her stomach, putting her legs up to try to get gas out, cd anti-toxin, enemas, making her take breaks when bottle feeding her, and decreasing her bottle size trying to work up to a proper feeding amount (she is only at 3oz every 4 hrs right now as we are trying to increase after taking her off milk). She is on goat milk. Even with such a small amount she bloats after bottles, hours later she is back to normal. She has normal body functions and is active. I am stumped, my fellow breeders in my area are stumped. I am really hoping someone has some advice. I am planning on taking her to the vet, as her sister died from bloat at the breeders.


When you say she 'bloats' after her bottles, do you mean her stomach appears very distended, or do you mean that she's actually in noticeable pain, grinding teeth, gasping for air, etc?

Also, what kind of nipple are you using? Is it possible she's swallowing a bunch of air?

Are you giving any kind of probiotic (either powder form or yogurt/buttermilk added to her bottles)?


----------



## Demetria (Apr 1, 2018)

CrossTheCreekFarm said:


> When you say she 'bloats' after her bottles, do you mean her stomach appears very distended, or do you mean that she's actually in noticeable pain, grinding teeth, gasping for air, etc?
> 
> Also, what kind of nipple are you using? Is it possible she's swallowing a bunch of air?
> 
> Are you giving any kind of probiotic (either powder form or yogurt/buttermilk added to her bottles)?


Technically, it's not a true bloat. She is very extended after feedings, no other symptoms. She is currently using a Pritchard nipple. I make her take breaks and as soon as the milk is gone remove the bottle to try to limit air. I have tried pro bios in her bottle, they didn't seem to help


----------



## Demetria (Apr 1, 2018)

I took her to the vet today. He is stumped, but ended up working her. He suggested weaning her and getting her off the bottle. I am a bit worried since she's a little over a month. What do others use for creep feeding in regards to grain?


----------



## CrossTheCreekFarm (Apr 29, 2018)

Demetria said:


> Technically, it's not a true bloat. She is very extended after feedings, no other symptoms. She is currently using a Pritchard nipple. I make her take breaks and as soon as the milk is gone remove the bottle to try to limit air. I have tried pro bios in her bottle, they didn't seem to help


Honestly, if she has normal temp, stools, and rumen sounds; and is not showing any signs of pain, I personally wouldn't worry too much over it. I would continue with bottle feeding, and I'd add the probios just for good measure- it could take several days to make a difference.

I'm not sure I agree with your vet in regards to weaning her at such a young age, but of course, I'm not a vet.

We feed a 16% textured goat ration in the creep feeder, top dressed with probios powder, starting around 2 weeks of age.

One other thing I'm just going to throw out here.... I once had a little doe who always looked bloated, had the biggest belly, despite being rather thin through her ribs and spine. She had a great appetite and was never ill. One day I happened to be walking behind her when she passed some pellets- and a really long tape worm. She had been dewormed with Cydectin, but not anything that would cover tapes (I had never noticed them in any of our fecal samples). Anyway, I dewormed her with Valbazen, and the bunches of tapeworms that she passed over the next few days was unreal. Not long after, she stopped looking so bloated, and she started putting on weight and filling out better too. I doubt that's what you have going on here, but I thought I'd mention it, just in case.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try making her eat while on her knees with her head and neck curved up over her shoulders. 
Sometimes the sphincter muscle between the second and third stomach is weak and allows milk to trickle where it doesn't belong. This posture makes them tighten up.


----------



## Demetria (Apr 1, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Try making her eat while on her knees with her head and neck curved up over her shoulders.
> Sometimes the sphincter muscle between the second and third stomach is weak and allows milk to trickle where it doesn't belong. This posture makes them tighten up.


I will definitely try to make sure she is on her knees. Thank you for the tip!


----------

